# Riding my Cadillac (Rayshot Pouch, Hogan's Custom)



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a review primarily of Rayshot's awesome SuperSure pouch. But the setup I've been shooting it on is just so spectacular, I'm gonna have to give props to the rest of it, too. :bowdown:

Ray sent me a generous sampling of his pouches. They have already earned many accolades from our members, so I am pretty sure we're all aware that they are some top shelf gear. But I must say that I was very much surprised at just *how much better* they are than anything else I have used. . . I can truly say that these are the first pouches I have used that really made a big positive difference to me. (I've shot with plenty that made a big negative difference, but we'll not belabor that.)

The one shown here is his lamb skin model. He also sent me some Roo pouches that are finer than the finest wine, but I haven't shot with one long enough to break it in, so I will save talking about them for a future review. I've also got a "Rock Star" pouch and some various sizes to explore later. Thanks, Ray for this generous gift, and the chance to try your superlative products.

Here are som pics of what he sent... with several missing (a nice Roo one is on a slingshot that's on its way to Imperial at the moment. I figured I'd spread the joy a little. :king: )

















... lousy focus, sorry.

And now check out this awesome setup...










This is my custom masterpiece aluminum fork by Hogan's Castings (Milbro ProShot). Along with the pouch, the double-black TheraBand, and the shrink-wrapped handle, this is a combination that is akin to riding in a Cadillac. With 7/16 steel, I was just shredding can after can and lovin' every minute of it.

I don't see any duplicates of this slingshot on Pete's site, but he should put some up for sale. It's awesome. More pics. . .


























Great, great setup. Ray's pouch is the leather upholstery fitting for this Cadillac alright! And kudos again for Hogan's finer than fine work. :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Great review! Ray's pouches are awesome indeed!! That Hogan is a beauty too!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Gorgeous slingshot with some awesome pouches to match. I am waiting on my first slingshot in the mail, a Flippinout Axiom Flip-kung, and a package full of secrets from an incredibly generous member here, and I am yet to test, but I have heard that pouches are one of the many things that can make or break your shots. With so many out there, its good to hear there are still some that won't skimp on quality.

Cheers,

-Ryan

Edit: Coincidentally, the Flip-Kung comes with a SuperSure pouch already attached. Now I really can't wait! With a great review like this one from such an avid member on these forums, I'm REALLY excited!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Ray's pouches are the ****. Anything else just doesn't feel right anymore.

and a truly sweet fork you have there.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweet ride, there!!

Man, I love those pouches! Bill, you made me some pretty nice pouches, too!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

LVO said:


> Sweet ride, there!!
> 
> Man, I love those pouches! Bill, you made me some pretty nice pouches, too!


Yeah, I thought they were nice too -- but now that I've used these SureShot pouches. . . well, my own pouches don't even feel good anymore.


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice review! I love rayshots pouches, they're all I've used since I got my first flippinout last summer. Perfect size, light weight and they just get better with use. I placed an order with rayshot recently and I can't wait for it to arrive. Especially looking forward to trying out his roo pouches.
And I have to say, that is one gorgeous slingshot!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Look at that slingshot! Holy crap!

That's spectacular :wub: :wub:


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

This may be a stupid question, but, what makes these pouches great? I don't have the experience to know what to look for. I definitely don't want anyone to get the impression, that I have an opinion yet. I am new, as a matter of face I have not even shot yet. My first fork is still in the rough, on my bench. I'm behind on harp orders, so I'm forcing myself to wait on my SS. But it would be nice to know what to look for, and why. Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

For me, it's a combination of factors. 
For one, I like the size of them, they're large enough to get a secure grip on the ammo but without having much too much extra around the edges. That, together with the leather used, helps to create a very lightweight pouch, which helps to reduce handslap.
The pouches are very soft and don't require any 'breaking in'.
They don't stretch much at all as you use them, which helps their longevity as pouches tend to break at the holes for the bands.
As you use them they just get softer, and mine start to mould to the shape of my ammo, helping me to centre it more consistently and get a smoother pouch release.
They last for ages.
To top it all off they just ooze quality.
Hope that helps, and good look with your SS building.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Pretty good, Kep. I realize I wasn't very descriptive about why these pouches are so nice.











The pouch you use is a very important factor. When you get a really bad one you know it. The ones I hate the most are the ones made from thick, hard pieces of cowhide. What makes them so bad? First, you can't really feel how your ammo is sitting in the pouch, which leads to bad releases -- the most common cause not only of misses but also of fork hits and flyers. Second, they are a leading cause of hand-slaps and hurt like he!! when you get one on the finger nail, especially on a cold day.











Another kind of pouch that is bad is one that is soft (not bad in itself), but also stretches too much. These are the ones that will sometimes curl around your ammo and send it right back to you instead of the target. (Often called a "return to sender" shot.) This happened to me once with a 3/8 steel ball and that little thing turned my entire pectoral muscle black and blue. 



Then there are thin and weak ones that break after about 50 shots.



A good leather pouch will be, not necessarily soft, but at least supple enough to let you feel how the ball is sitting in your fingers. It will be strong enough that stretching is kept at a minimum, i.e., never enough to make it curl around the ball. It will also be strong enough to last for a long time. All this and it has to be light as well -- especially if you are shooting with light elastic and 3/8 or smaller balls, or with marbles.



The difference between a mediocre leather pouch and Ray's SuperShot pouches is like the difference between a pair of work boots you bought at Walmart and a good pair of Red Wings. Only Rays pouches are even better. 



I hope this makes it clearer.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What the heck happened to my post (above)?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great slingshot DH, you and Pete did it up right


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you very much, to all that have commented on the pouches!

Why? Just a couple of days prior to this post I was somewhat discouraged in the making of the pouches. It takes far more time and effort and frustration, to be producing these than you can imagine. On top of the learning curve of hides, glues, research, testing etc.

I have to search out and buy whole hides that are imperfect, stretch in various ways, examine them cut them down, examine what pieces to pair together, this is before the laminating process begins. Trying to make these as regular as possible is frustrating and I was beginning to wonder if it is worth it.

I have over $5,000.00 invested in making the pouches. In the tools and hides purchased in the last two years in working to make a great product for those that appreciate and want a really good product. So you can imagine. This is not a get rich thing. More a labor of wanting to give you guys what I found are top notch pouches worth not making just for myself.

This isn't a complaint session only a way to thank you for motivation to keep with what I know is a good thing. Great pouches!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

All i can say,DH is that you are Da Man.... You are right about Ray's pouches, and that slingshot is the cat's meow.

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> ... with several missing (a nice Roo one is on a slingshot that's on its way to Imperial at the moment. I figured I'd spread the joy a little. :king: )


.

.










.

im getting a kick out of shooting rocks out of this pouch . im used to a single layer of roo, this glued up one, is holding its own . so far it still feels new, but i can tell that once it breaks in , its gonna hug my ammo just right . we'll see how its holding up sometime during the summer , especially out here in the lower south western desert part of he!! .


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > ... with several missing (a nice Roo one is on a slingshot that's on its way to Imperial at the moment. I figured I'd spread the joy a little. :king: )
> ...


Thanks for the post Imperial.

That is a SuperPouch not a Roo. A Roo pouch is stamped with "ROO" on it. The SuperPouches are the only pouches with the label, "SuperPouch", they are my favorite pouches.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

.

. . . but its still a great pouch, even if i got it wrong . :bonk:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*A Deluxe set indeed!!!!*

*Awesome pouches (I can vouch for that, thanks to some dear members in this forum)*

*Awesome slingshot...*

*Cheers ...Q*


----------

